# Need help with ABT'S



## smokingeagle (Jul 13, 2010)

I am having a bbq  get together at my place and want to do abt's.

My questions are :  Do you pre-cook the chorzo first before stuffing the peppers?

How long does it take to smoke? I will have 2 shoulders and 2 briskets and I am gonna try 2 fatties( one pizza and one pepper hot)

trying to have all done for dinner at 6:oo pm

Thanks and looking for to give qview


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 13, 2010)

I have not done chorizo in my ABT's, but I would think you would fry it up first, then add it.  Are you adding something else besides the chorizo, How are you building your ABT?


----------



## caveman (Jul 13, 2010)

I think I smoked my first ABT's until the bacon was done.  If I am not mistaken, that took about 2 - 2.5 hours.  And if it were me, I would cook the chorizo first.  Especially if it is the pork flavor.  But again, that is what I would do.  Good luck.


----------



## smokingeagle (Jul 13, 2010)

Planned on chorizo and cheddar cheese, and cream cheese mix.


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 13, 2010)

Cook the chorizo first in the fry pan and then add your stuffing mix and put in the peppers and wrap in bacon. Cook until your bacon is crispy and done. The time will differ depending on what temp you are smoking them at. Usually around 1.5-2 hours but if smoking lower than 225 it could take longer. As long as your bacon looks done you are fine. I also love to add chopped onion to my mix. I usually go with Hot Jimmy deans, onion and cream cheese but you can use what ever you want. They are SOOOO GOOOOOD!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 14, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Cook the chorizo first in the fry pan and then add your stuffing mix and put in the peppers and wrap in bacon. Cook until your bacon is crispy and done. The time will differ depending on what temp you are smoking them at. Usually around 1.5-2 hours but if smoking lower than 225 it could take longer. As long as your bacon looks done you are fine. I also love to add chopped onion to my mix. I usually go with Hot Jimmy deans, onion and cream cheese but you can use what ever you want. They are SOOOO GOOOOOD!


The man has experience, and good advise. If you were to use the chorizo in it's raw state, you'd end up with more oil than you'd like. It would render down and add to the oil from the cheese. And yes, they are SO GOOOOOD!


----------



## damon555 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm by no means an expert but when I used chorizo I fried it up first. Be careful not to over cook it. It's easy to fry all the flavor out of it. It's pretty greasy.


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 22, 2010)

i was wondering about pre-cooking sausages before stuffing them. wow, all my questions are getting answered just by reading! you all rock!!!!


----------

